# AA Touring Tips for Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Morning all,

If you are thinking of venturing abroad for the first time you might find the AA Touring Tips useful.

They are just a guide and should be treated as such.

It's in PDF form but there is a Word Document version available as well.

http://tinyurl.com/3n28a

I've had a quick look and I found one error in the Swiss information, they have the Motorway Vignette
at SF10 instead of SF40. No doubt some of our more eagle eye members will find some more.

Don


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*AA touring info*

Anything about speed limits or the rulles about hanging things from thr rear of your van???


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That section on P.4 Special features: It is against the law to drive a dirty car in Belarus (eastern europe)

Are they having a laff 8O ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> That section on P.4 Special features: It is against the law to drive a dirty car in Belarus (eastern europe)
> 
> Are they having a laff 8O ?


Perhaps they're referring to belching black smoke from the exhaust.


----------

